
Never mind the algorithms [role of click farms, exploited labor in US-election] - mxfh
http://www.casilli.fr/2016/11/20/never-mind-the-algorithms-the-role-of-exploited-digital-labor-and-global-click-farms-in-trumps-election/
======
gyurujgryg
elections over fiy

